# My first hands



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Well there was good news and bad news. I was pretty happy with how my first effort at making hands came up, until I picked up the two of them and realised I had done TWO right hands..... LOL Ahhh well......


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL..that is something I would do is make two right hands!  Nice job on your first set of hands. Now you just have to make two left hands and than your set for your next prop!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Ha! Ha! That is exactly like something I would do too! Well, in the dark on Halloween night...do you think anyone would notice? I like the knobby knuckles, on your hands though.......kind of frightening!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, and I think Joisey has the solution to your dilemma

Great hands - love the long skeletal fingers and knobby knuckles.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

JoiseygalNow you just have to make two left hands and than your set for your next prop![/QUOTE said:


> Ah...so Headless, I see you've fallen into cursed hole of hand making...welcome to party.
> 
> Joisey's solution works...like skulls, you can never have enough hands. Another option is to use the "spare" hand for something like a ground breaker, or have it sticking out of a random bush or tree branch. Got a couple of those, myself.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

hahahahaha yes well it will teach me for being so darned pleased with myself I guess. They looked pretty cool with the masking tape on - I used wooden beads for the knuckles, wire and some thin garden irrigation pipe for the bones. I was so busy making the second one exactly the same length etc that I didn't stop to think about reversing it!!!!! First words - OMG you idiot..... So yes - I'll have to go and buy some more of the beads as I only bought 10. I tried to make another hand with something else (paper/bubble wrap) - just didn't look the same, so some bead shopping today I think. Hope they still have them.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good job on your first two right hands  I like the super knobby knuckles!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Job....Just make 2 lefts and all is well....


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That's pretty beastly man. I like them.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

beelce said:


> Nice Job....Just make 2 lefts and all is well....


That's thinkin' right there 

And while you're at it, buy a big bag-o-beads! You never know... You might feel like making a foot or four!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work, they look great. Just call your creation a double right-handed ghoul or something—they're the scariest!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Great job! I second Sawtooth, just call it a mutation!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know how many times I've made that mistake.


----------

